# Once your divorce with kids involved was final did you block your ex on Facebook?



## don'tmesswithtexas (Jul 18, 2013)

I am considering blocking him but I think he will block me first so I can't see his page.
I do think it will help me get over him more quickly if I do not have access to his page but then again he rarely posts except once a week.
What have other moms/dads done while co-parenting? Was FB friendship not possible or was it not an issue?


----------



## GettingBetter (Mar 7, 2013)

I blocked ex the same day I filed for divorce. I had to...couldnt watch her liking every photo of the OM. It's been a year and I still have her blocked. It will probably stay that way for quite some time. I also deleted all the pictures of her. She admitted it hurt her. Yeah right...how much did her affair hurt me?!
I know that she looks my FB page thru her sister with whom I am still a friend. But I never posted anything deragatory about her...no need. Everyone knows.
Coparenting has nothing to do with you two being friends on FB...or even in real life. 
I say block him and move on...do not look back. Having him as a friend on FB will only delay healing.
Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I know I'll probably get a lot of WTF's? over this, but both my ex and posGF are still on my FB. I have blocked them, their friends, and everyone in his family except his younger sister, who is in another state. Our son is too young for his own FB, but on rare occasions, Ex and I have posted pics of him on our own pages and we've shared them with each other.

It bothered me a lot to have their things come up in my feed, so the blocking was perfect for that. I unfriended Ex's business FB before the D, and he noticed and was quite upset. (He's still a 'friend' of my business, strangely). My Ex has severe issues with creating drama from time to time, so I decided for the sake of less drama in *my* life, I'd just block rather than unfriend. 

I think it's long enough ago now that the callouses have formed and it doesn't really hurt to see him and her posting pics of each other. It's ridiculously nauseating, so I just don't look, so I don't lose my lunch. 

Of course, many here will just say to unfriend and be done with it. But if that may cause problems or complications, then just block. Make your life as easy for *you* as possible. That's more important at this point than listening to some 'etiquette.'


----------



## Goofball (Mar 24, 2013)

*Once your divorce with kids involved was final did you block your ex on Faceboo*

I blocked my stbx, he has no reason to see anything about me that may be posted by mutual friends.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I blocked my ex-wife. Facebook tries to recommend friends to you and I was sick of seeing her come up from time to time. The more removed from my life, the better. Really helps you move on. It`s like a band-aid...rip it right off, don`t slowly pull it away, that just makes it painful and prolonged.


----------



## Dustball (May 16, 2012)

I didn't block him, we have kids and remain amicable just because of the kids. Sometimes we comunicate things related to the kids through FB. I also have most of his family on my FB, and they have been super nice so I feel like getting them out of my FB is gonna mean trouble.

What I did do is create a new account, free from him and his family, with a different last name, and I like it, because people from my past can't find me with a different last name. So I have an account with selected people that can bear my black humor and weird comments, and another account with friends, family and many strangers which I mostly use if I need to spread the word about something important. This account I use about twice a week, the other one I use daily.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

There was no FB around when I got divorced, but had there been I would've probably blocked him. I don't think a couple need to see details of an ex's new life - particularly when they start 'moving on..'


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I blocked my exH the day I filed. I didn't want to see his soap opera drama play out on the internet. He is childish and has ego issues, and the posts he puts up there are clearly to gain attention.

Not only did I block him, I blocked every single relative and friend of his too. 

I'm getting a divorce for a reason - I want out of his life. Remaining "friends" is not an option. We share a child together and yes we are polite and cooperative, but that's as far as it goes.

Detachment is a good thing. Allows you to move on.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Satya said:


> I quit FB altogether. Don't miss it!


This!! :iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No kids here, but I did block him on Facebook. I do not want to see anything about his life nor have him know about mine.

He would post really cryptic messages that I know were about me, really mean things and pictures of him with all of these women hanging all over him at clubs downtown. 

I had no use for looking/spying on any of that. You cannot move on fully until you can stop looking at that stuff. At least, that is how it was for me.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I blocked STBXW, deleted all pictures of her and me, deleted all friends/friends of friends/family/family friends ... everyone even remotely connected (including people I've never even met) to her. My FB settings are at the highest level so no one can stalk me. Took my all afternoon, many months ago.

I learnt moths ago that stalking STB's on FB is the worst thing ever. It can take you back a million steps. None of our business, now is it?

I don't want to see her. When we have Skype, I focus on my son and my son only. I don't look at her and I finally I have no inclination to.

And now I can post on FB and feel 'free' cos no one can see what I post (I even have custom protection for various friends).


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

This thread makes me sad for our society.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Don't have and never had Facebook.


----------



## Clawed (May 21, 2013)

I blocked my wife and everyone in her family and her friends. She "deleted" her FB account but used it to check up on me when we were separated. You know, reactivate then immediately deactivate. She was scared of her reputation and that I would smear her name. 

And rightly so, she cheated on me and then left me when I was in the hospital recovering from the pain she caused by cheating (I became suicidal). We have a 7-year old, but that did not play into the decision.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Once your divorce with kids involved was final did you block your ex on Faceboo*

We filed before FB got popular but when I joined I blocked him and his gf. 

My h and his ex are still friends on there which is good and bad. I have his ex blocked because I just can't stand drama.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Forever Changed said:


> I blocked STBXW, deleted all pictures of her and me, deleted all friends/friends of friends/family/family friends ... everyone even remotely connected (including people I've never even met) to her. *My FB settings are at the highest level so no one can stalk me*. Took my all afternoon, many months ago.
> 
> I learnt moths ago that stalking STB's on FB is the worst thing ever. It can take you back a million steps. None of our business, now is it?
> 
> ...


MY STBXH's pregnant skank started stalking me on FB. Sending me whackjob messages telling me how "much in love they are".

SICK, & BLOCKED.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

brokenbythis said:


> MY STBXH's pregnant skank started stalking me on FB. Sending me whackjob messages telling me how "much in love they are".
> 
> SICK, & BLOCKED.


Gross. And it says a lot about her. That she feels she has something to prove, since you know, she is the one contacting you. Also, he's still married to you. She's an idiot...


----------



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

STBX and I unfriend end eachother by mutual agreement as soon as it became public knowledge that we were separated. I just didn't want to see his comments and flirting and other nonsense. So we agreed. Our kids will tag is both whih is fine but otherwise I don't have to see him on there at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeez sorry about all the typos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

brokenbythis said:


> Not only did I block him, I blocked every single relative and friend of his too.
> 
> I'm getting a divorce for a reason - I want out of his life. Remaining "friends" is not an option. We share a child together and yes we are polite and cooperative, but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> Detachment is a good thing. Allows you to move on.


:iagree: This is EXACTLY how I feel. I blocked him and his friends. Not only from Facebook but from my entire life. Best thing I ever did. :smthumbup:


----------

